# Knitted Hooded Scarf



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

I can say that this is my bestseller knitting pattern, and the result is just exactly as you see on the pictures, I´m very happy that people find this pattern easy and well writting tutorial

http://www.etsy.com/listing/225437442/knitting-pattern-hooded-cowl-scarf?ref=shop_home_ac...

Pattern is $6.50

Buy Two or more pattern and get one FREE, no coupon code needed, after your purchase just contact me with your favorite pattern and I will be happy to send it to you email.

If you want to save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful design!&#127776;&#127969;&#127799;&#127800;&#127803;&#127801;&#127804;&#127774;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128015;&#128017;&#128015;&#127802;&#127752;&#127972;


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Ann745 said:


> Beautiful design!🌠🏡🌷🌸🌻🌹🌼🌞🐏🐏🐏🐏🐏🐏🐑🐏🌺🌈🏤


Thank you!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

That is so beautiful! I hope you sell many copies of it! Keep designing-you do fabulous work~


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

raindancer said:


> That is so beautiful! I hope you sell many copies of it! Keep designing-you do fabulous work~


Thank you all for your lovely comments, this is what make me love even more knitting and crochet!


----------

